# Crab Legs???



## kansas city boy

Has anyone ever smoked king crab legs? My wife's birthday is coming up and I figured I'd do somethin' special. I've never tried it and was wondering if it could be done. Any suggestions?

Matt


----------



## crownovercoke

Hey matt!  I havent smoked crab legs but my guess would be about the same temp and time as boiling them.  Possibly using more waterpan action!!!  I will see if I can find out anything else and get back with you.  

Oh and welcome from Oak grove MO


----------



## wvsmokeman

Interesting idea. Most King Crab Legs you buy are pre-cooked and frozen so it would be a matter of heating them up and not over cooking them. I suppose you could heat them up in the smoker at a high temp 350-400 degrees for 10-12 minutes? With the short time in there I'm not sure if it would take enough smoke to flavor the meat. I'm not sure if it is safe to heat them up low and slow
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Maybe someone else will have more knowledge about this.


----------



## johnt

just a thought but...would the smoke even penetrate the shell ?


----------



## kansas city boy

Everything I've found about cooking crab legs suggests direct grilling over medium to high heat. I'll set the temp to 375 or 400 and throw them in for 10-15 minutes. It's not for several weeks, but I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the input.

 Matt


----------



## gofish

Try this thread by SalmonClubber. It is the 5th link down titled smoked dungeness crab, by SalmonClubber.  He seemed to have good results, and the thread has always stuck with me, but I havent tried it yet.  I hope your treat turns out to be a success.



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=18


----------



## beertender

I saw Alton Brown do shrimp like this, wonder if it would work the same with the legs ?
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._36832,00.html


----------



## salmonclubber

KC boy

i did some dungeness crab a while ago and it turned out great for king crab i would remove from the shell it is easy to do just cut the shell with scissors  and remove meat  wrap your smoker shelf with  foil so the crab meat wont fall through the grate pre heat the smoker to 300 and get the smoke rolling place meat in the smoker for 20 min pull out and try it if not smokey enough for ya put back in for ten min test again after having smoked crab its hard to go back to just regular old cooked crab good luck hope you like it oh i used hickory 

huey


----------



## panhead

i can get blue claw crabs on the dock on my corner..i find that slow cooking them in a sauce is the way to go.....the  smoke wont penetrate the cell....maybe you can crack the shell first


----------

